# Another fair night gigging



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Done fair last Thursday night, had to cover a lot of area to find a mess, and its funny about the comments I get when posting Mullet, Yea I eat them, they are very good here in Florida  I will just have to travel to some other states and see why they don't eat them ? Hummmmmmmmmmmmmm ?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That'll work!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll eat the mullet if they're really, really fresh. Best I ever had was smoked. They were excellent. Speaking of smoked mullet, Jim....:chef:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess !


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

not a bad night. looks tasty.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul. Fill your freezer. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mud or sand is the reason mullet are liked or not. Mud bottom horrible tasting. Sand bottom is best tasting. Florida is mostly sand. Places like south carolina is mud horrible tasting.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*South Carolina Bait Mullet*

South Carolina had me leave my mask and snorkel on the shelf for three years. The mullet were great brab and fish bait. Florida's clear water makes a better tasting fish. Just try a few that are living in the streams and you'll not enjoy the meal. Now my mask is off the shelf and the kids love it here. I still don't eat the mullet. Never tasted any that I liked. New England seafood will ruin you to the taste of most fish from other areas.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice mess jim, looks like you found em!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad to see you getting out, You going around your home area? I've been a few times around FWB with about the same luck, dang sure putting some miles on the trolling motor.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Nothing wrong with mullet. Been eating them all my life.


----------

